# BMW 130i M Sport LE – First Wash



## stevehayward90 (Nov 24, 2013)

A few weeks ago now I picked up my new car, a BMW 130i. The car is a Limited Edition, I believe only 160 were made in right hand drive? It features carbon black paint (looks navy blue in some lights), 'Lemon' full leather interior and 18" WTCC lightweight alloys.

Originally I was looking for an E46 330Ci (or possibly an E46 M3 for the right money) but after about a year of intensive searching online and travelling the country viewing various cars described as "mint" or "showroom condition" I was still unsuccessful finding one with the right spec and in the condition I wanted, so decided to slightly expand my search.

I ended up finding this 130i for sale at Birds Garage (a BMW M Sport specialist) and immediately fell in love. Their website showed they used Dodo Juice products and the pictures of their workshop looked very smart. So the next morning I phoned up and the guy promised me the car was excellent condition and immaculately prepared. So the next morning I hopped in the car with the old man and made the trip up to Slough.

I have to say the car really was very well prepared. The car had been fully machine polished and finished with Dodo Juice Purple Haze, as well as having the wheels professionally refurbished, and it looked stunning. The interior had also been properly detailed, much better than any other garage/dealership I've ever seen. So after a test drive and good going over the car's history we came to a deal and she was mine!

After a few weeks of driving and enjoying the car I wanted to give it it's first clean and just go over the car more thoroughly to assess whether anything needed any attention. To my relief, it was evident the car has been very well looked after during it's life. The only major flaw was stone chipping on the front bumper and bonnet so may have this resprayed in the future but for now I'll live with it.

The car drives great but so far finding it VERY tail happy compared to my previous car (Jaguar S-Type 3.0 V6). Probably because this car has 265bhp (25 more than the Jag) and also weighs around 300kg less! Also, being a hatch there is a lot less weight over the back wheels. It is a much more fun car to drive, just needs to be respected!

Here was the car after a few weeks and a few hundred miles:







So started with the wheels, sprayed with Auto Finesse Imperial Wheel Cleaner.





Imperial shifted most of the muck quite easily.


http://s782.photobucket.com/user/stevehayward90/media/DSC_0019_zpsa80618c7.jpg.html?o=34



After the wheels were finished I started on the bodywork with ValetPro PH Neutral Snowfoam.


[URL=http://s782.photobucket.com/user/stevehayward90/media/DSC_0027_zps46a269b2.jpg.html]







[/URL]






Next, paintwork was cleaned with Auto Finesse Lather shampoo using the 2 bucket method.


[URL=http://s782.photobucket.com/user/stevehayward90/media/DSC_0043_zpsce263e19.jpg.html]







[/URL]


And then dried using a Dodo Juice drying towel









Really happy with the reflection shots, showing just how well the car was prepped by Birds Garage.

Tyres were dressed with Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel, applied with a paintbrush






The windows were cleaned with Auto Glym window cleaner and then dash dusted and carpets vacuumed.





Some plans for the car in the near future:

- Take the wheels off and clean and seal the alloys and arches for winter
- Paint wheel nuts and brake callipers and hubs
- Polish and seal the glass
- Clean and dress engine bay

Here's an image of the corroded nuts, hub and calliper


And the engine. Not too bad, only some light dust and grime but does need some dressing to freshen up the plastics


This is my first proper write up so go easy on the comments! Constructive criticism welcome though!

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks good - whats the condition of the paint like in sunlight? In the shade only tells so much when it comes to dealer prep...


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice job, not seen a 130 before.


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

great clean up

made 'orange peel' on the bonnet...............


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like it came up well fella


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

nice work, get your wheel nuts/bolts painted then it will be sorted, lovely jubbly


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

looks very smart, love the fact theres no crappy ///M badges on it that don't belong :thumb:


----------



## Sean_Jaymo (May 24, 2006)

If you can get your wheel bolts oil blackened, they'll stay black and the paint won't chip or wear off with tools.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

ibiza55 said:


> nice work, get your wheel nuts/bolts painted then it will be sorted, lovely jubbly





Sean_Jaymo said:


> If you can get your wheel bolts oil blackened, they'll stay black and the paint won't chip or wear off with tools.


or get some decent Black nut covers.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very, very nice! I love a nice fast bmw 

Sutty.


----------



## Cooldude196 (Feb 21, 2014)

great job that... nice to see its a manual too


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Looks lovely.
I'm looking at one of these next or a 335i


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks very nice, really like the colour combo. That interior is beautiful.


----------



## roger3380 (Dec 11, 2014)

Very nice looks amazing.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Looking fab :thumb: love black and one thing to ditch is that harsh wheel brush your using by Autoglym


----------



## Petrol-head (May 26, 2008)

Looks amazing but I second the comment on the wheel nuts, give them a spray and it will transform the wheels!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks ace had that black lemon combo on a e92 coupe looks stunning but the leathers a bi**h to keep clean


----------



## Evo_automotive (Feb 1, 2011)

Lovely car. I have a 130i and agree they can be a handful in these cold conditions!:driver: I'm getting a set of those front splitters soon, they really finish the front end off.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Looks tidy


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

Very nice, congrats. I'd recommend you cleaning the leather steering wheel. It's shiny (and therefore dirty)!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A nice little tidy up.

As you've said, get the wheel bolts sorted, calipers and hub's painted & your good to go.:thumb:

Would be nice to see the condition of the paintwork in sunlight or under petrol station lights:buffer:


----------



## Chester (Jan 15, 2007)

I was looking at this exact car at Bird's site, called them but you'd already bought it! I managed to get into another one, but it hadn't had anything like the prep that this one had and mine is very much in need of some detailing love unfortunately.

Very nice indeed. Hopefully the blazing sunshine will reveal that amazing blue that's otherwise hiding. It truly is gorgeous!


----------

